# Cubase LE/Superior Drummer issues



## JStraitiff (Mar 27, 2012)

I am using this video as reference for setting up superior in cubase to use its piano roll for editing 

I have cubase LE5 and when initializing superior drummer the video says to go under devices>VST Instruments but in my copy of cubase i dont have that option under devices. I added a new instrument track of superior drummer by right clicking like he mentioned in the first method but when i do that i am unable to open the drum editor or piano roll. They are both greyed out.

Does anyone know how i can get up and running with my copy of cubase?
Thanks


----------



## Thep (Mar 27, 2012)

I think I encountered a similar issue when I first got Toontrack products, and I'm 95% sure that Cubase LE simply doesn't support it. Thats why I had to man up and buy a copy of Sonar and haven't looked back since!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 27, 2012)

^ ftp://ftp.steinberg.net/Download/Cubase_SL_3/Cubase_All_Versions_Feature_Comparison.pdf
I can't see anything on there to suggest that


----------

